# got one (with pic)



## codymaimarine (Dec 2, 2007)

well my wife, dad, and i went out in the morning of the 17th just outside of potlatch, idaho and we ran into some turkeys but werent able to get ainto a position to call them in so my dad and i went out to the same area that evening and got these 2 in about a 45 minute spread at the same spot. the one on the right is 21 lbs. and had about a 9 inch beard on it with 3/4 inch spurs. the one on the left was a jake but it still had about a 4 inch beard. we didnt get a weight on it but it was fairly smaller then the other. i actually used my wifes 20 gauge and these are the 1st of anything it has killed(she just got it). hopefully in a few weeks we can get another one or 2 turkeys.


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice bird congrads


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Looks good Cody!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice birds


----------

